# 80lb Whole Hog in a Caja China (Cajun Microwave) with Q-View



## colorado shawn (Aug 13, 2012)

So this Saturday we threw a big party for my wife's birthday and did an 80lb whole hog.  They brined it for me and butterflyed it.  I bought my cooker online at www.shoplatintouch.com  and it cost $199 plus like $50 fedex shipping.

I seasoned with Slap Yo Daddy Hot rub (my personal favorite) and injected with apple juice and rub mixture.  The cool thing about this cooker is it cooks really fast.  Whole hog came up to temperature in about 5.5 hours.  The downside is that it used tons of charcoal.  I went through 4 18lb bags.  It rained during the cooking for like 20 minutes in a crazy flood like downpour and the thing kept on cooking like nothing even happened... pretty amazing.  I wouldn't use this cooker though for regular bbq because the charcoal goes on top of the unit and you have to buy a separate smoking unit to get smoke into the cooking chamber.  The reason I liked it was of the time to cook... picked up the pig at 11:30am, had it on the cooker at 12:30pm, and served it to the party at 6:30pm.  Everyone thought it was the coolest thing.  Flavor wise they loved it.  I'm a bit of a BBQ snob and I have to say I wasn't a huge fan of the flavor.  The pig itself had a gamey flavor, but it was SUPER tender.  The crowd loved it though.  We had about 40-50 people there and they ate that baby bone clean.

Here are a couple of picks.













Screen Shot 2012-08-13 at 6.00.34 AM.png



__ colorado shawn
__ Aug 13, 2012


















Screen Shot 2012-08-13 at 5.51.24 AM.png



__ colorado shawn
__ Aug 13, 2012


















Screen Shot 2012-08-13 at 6.03.17 AM.png



__ colorado shawn
__ Aug 13, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice job! Looks good...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 13, 2012)

The pig looks mighty fine.....  got any pics of it pulled ???   Dave


----------



## shortend (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice lookin' hog there Shawn. Perry Perkins had a post on here some time ago where he was able to use Todd's Amazen pellet smoker sucessfully to get some smoke flavor on a pig. I'm pretty sure if you do a search for La Caja China, you'll be able to find it. Didn't sound like he had to do any mods other than taking off a couple of removable end pieces.

ShortEnd


----------



## savannahsmoker (Aug 14, 2012)

Man O man I sure hope you post more about the Caja China.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 14, 2012)

The La Caja China has quite a few threads here.  Perry Perkins is the author of several cookbooks using this device and here a links to one of his recipes he posted for us

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108590/how-to-smoke-briskets-in-la-caja-china

Here is a link to several threads on this cooking unit 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=la+caja+china


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2012)

Smoke Flavor?

Guys are throwing in one of my gadgets, and you get instant smoke!

Perry is the one who originally tested it

TJ


----------



## rugbywaz (Aug 15, 2012)

You are correct. You take off the end rails of the caja china and put the AMPNs in the center of the unit. Smoked like crazy. Don't get it super close to the top or the pellets can catch.

I did 8 butts in mine in July. 68 lbs of pork. Feed about 140 dads and sons without a stitch left.....except the plate i hid for my late night snack:)

Yes it is a charcol hog but the product comes out great. Some of the most succulent pork you will ever have. I don't have pictures but the pork took 6.5 hours to pullable at 205 internal temp.

Highly recommend it for large crowd cooking. When the pig comes out; its a show stopper. Plus its beer proof. You can drink all day and have a real hard time screwing anything up.......


----------

